# Advice on best age for independent injections?



## BettyB (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi,
I have type 1 myself, but do not have any experience of children with it, not even myself, as I was diagnosed at 22. 
I was recently asked to advise someone on the best age for someone to take over responsibility for doing their injections. I said I wasn't really sure, but would look into it and thought that the people on here may be able to offer some advice/views to help.
Thanks


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 3, 2013)

Depends on the kid ?  I was T1 when 3yrs old. Needles like pannel pins & i am not joking.  I would let them have a go & see how they cope. I was at a care event last year & helped someone inject for the first time (13ish). It was a special moment for that person (good)


----------



## Copepod (Mar 3, 2013)

There are 2 components to consider - deciding on the dose and injecting. Injecting is usually possible at a younger age than deciding on dose.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 3, 2013)

Hear Hear.

I heard recently about a certain adult-diagnosed T1 whose nearest and dearest had to sit on him to inject him, whereas another person DX at age 9 said she looked at the needle and decided (because she's quite clever and had understood that in order not to feel so grot she'd absolutely gotta have these jabs) No Way was anyone else except her, going to do it.

Like for instance, it never hurt as much when I pulled a plaster off me as when my mom did.

Ask em I'd say.  Just as you've done whatever and it's all ready to go.  Drop it straight on em, no preamble or reasons or messing about - Do YOU want to do this?


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Mar 3, 2013)

I would think its up to the child....encouraging them to be as independent as early as possible would be my personal choice......

I was 15 when I was diagnosed, so on my own straight away......


----------



## BettyB (Mar 3, 2013)

thanks for your responses. just to clarify-she has been helping with and then doing the actual sticking in of the needle for a couple of years. she has also been making decisions in a joint way for a while. it is the actual 'doing it alone' bit they are both struggling with-for different reasons. the daughter wants to feel independent, but lacks confidence and the mum is supportive, but does like the reassurance of checking what is actually being injected etc
any advice/tips appreciated. thanks.
betty


----------



## trophywench (Mar 3, 2013)

Well let her go it alone either at a weekend or during a school holiday - if she messes up it will come out in the next blood test, won't it?

I doesn't kill anyone being a bit low or even far too high as long as it gets sorted thereafter and if mum's there she can always ask if she gets stumped.

Comes down to trust -  if she makes a disastrous hash of it the first weekend she tries it, then mum and the DSN need to educate her more.  But on the other hand, you know us adults make horrid and ridiculous mistakes sometimes - the saving grace of this is that we usually learn by our mistakes!  and can then do our best not to do it again.  

You can't, as they say, make an omelette without breaking any eggs.

One of the things mum could do is to encourage her to write stuff in her Blood Glucose diary as she does it.  Then if mum goes into the bedroom half an hour later and she's eg showing signs of a hypo - mum can check and see what she injected.  And/or get a pen with a memory, eg the Novopen Echo or eg a Timesulin pen cap, which records the last dose with the time.

Summat goes wrong - the important thing after we first sort out the urgent mess, is to make sure we understand What went wrong and Why that happened.  

And if we don't understand - ask someone on here or another such forum or pick up the phone and ring our DSN to ask them.


----------



## XandersMum (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi

My son was diagnosed in December aged 8.  He does all his own injections and testing, although we check the dosage is correct etc..  Given the chance he would do all his own carb counting too   But all kids are different, its not something you can rush.


----------



## Lauras87 (Mar 3, 2013)

I was diagnosed at 14 & did my own injections straight off (I hated using syringes when I first started) but if the child has a pen, I'd let them do it now with supervision.


----------



## BettyB (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for the responses - I passed them on.
When I've talked to them further, the thing that seems to be bothering them both is a fear of mixing things up or injecting wrong amounts by accident etc, and for the daughter to have the confidence to trust herself without back up.
She's 14 (almost 15) and is starting to feel very restricted by needing her mum with her whenever she injects.
I've given advice from a general diabetic point of view (I'm not very confident myself and don't want to pass that on so have kept it very general), but any parents of children with diabetes with advice would be much appreciated.
Thanks for taking the time.
Betty


----------



## bev (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Betty,

My son was diagnosed at 10 and did all his own testing and injections from day one - I refused to do the first for him as I decided its something he had to do - no messing around so the sooner he got used to it the better! Cruel mum! Alex is now 14 and uses a pump - no need for injections - is this something your friends daughter might be interested in - it gives teens much more freedom?If not - then the answer is in her hands - if she wants freedom then there isnt a choice and she will soon get used to what doses and when - does she have different coloured pens for both insulins? We found this system worked well when Alex injected as there was less chance of making a mistake. I'm afraid I would take the view that its time for mum to take a backseat now and let the daughter get on with it - be there for support of course and if something goes wrong - but theres nothing like allowing a young person the freedom to learn for themselves and everyones a winner!Bev


----------



## Lauren (Mar 4, 2013)

I did my own injections and testing from day 1. I was nearly seven. My mum obviously monitored what I was doing, but I was very independent about it. I think it helped me cope better, knowing I had a lot of control over my injections and testing! But I was a very serious and sensible (and probably quite boring!) child. I suppose it depends on the child


----------



## jonburmingham (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey,

Fayth was diagnosed in Dec 2012 at the age of 6. About 4 months after diagnosis she started to do her own injections (just before her 7th birthday) we would always give her the dosage but she wanted to do her own injections as she knows its something she is going to have to live with and wanted to get it done sooner rather than later.

She is on the pump now however and does her own bolus but we change her cannula on every occasion.


----------



## Monica (Mar 5, 2013)

My daughter was diagnosed 6 years ago aged 10. She wouldn't inject herself for about 2 years. Only special needles helped eventually.


----------



## Amanda102 (Mar 7, 2013)

My daughter was diagnosed aged 11 and did her own injections from the start. When she was at home I would tend to check the dose or even prepare the pen for her, but she did this herself at school with no real problems. It certainly helped her mental arithmetic working out the insulin required for the carbs!


----------



## soostark (Mar 9, 2013)

my son age 9 was diagnosed in november last year. he des ask to injec himself, but its not something we are ready to let him do, i do feel he will be able to inject himself, but its getting the dosage right that concerns me, i dont think he ready to get all that right yet, and plus i think he has enough to deal with right now that i dont feel he needs the added worry of getting his insulin right.
but yeh each child will be different, all you can do i guess is let them try and see how they get  on


----------



## Cadi (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi 

My son was diagnosed at 22 months, he started injecting himself with supervision when he was 5 years old. But i do agree with other posts it is totally dependant on the child themselves.


----------

